# Epsom Salts and Antibiotics?



## JeannaAnne (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm treating my fish for popeye with doxycycline (comes from the same antibiotic family as tetracycline), and I read that you can use antibiotics and Epsom salts in the water at the same time so I decided to get some Epsom salts for my betta because he looks bloated. Right now I think it's SBD because he's listing to one side and there isn't any noticeable pineconing. 
But is it really a good idea to mix Epsom salts and doxycycline together? After all, doxycycline and tetracycline become ineffective when they bind to calcium, and Epsom salt increases the amount of calcium in the water because Epsom salt is basically magnesium sulphate and the level of calcium in the water increases proportionately to the level of magnesium.
So wouldn't mixing the two together reduce the effectiveness of the antibiotic? Or is the amount of calcium negligible enough that the antibiotic can still work?

Also, if I'm going to use the Epsom salt to treat for bloating, how much should I put in the tank and will I have to do 100% daily water changes?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Most antibiotics do work with salts. I'm unsure of the one your using but most work well together. As for dosing do 1 tsp per gallon and yes you need to do 100% water changes every day. If 1tsp doesn't seem to be helping after a few days bump it up to 2tsp. If that still doesn't help then go to 3tsp. You can only dose salts for 10 days so after that your pretty much done. If he's still bloated, and has normal poops, you can get frozen daphnia and try feeding him that.


----------

